

Dependency Injection for Android with Google’s Roboguice - itaylor3
http://www.programmingmobile.com/2011/06/dependency-injection-for-android-with.html

======
wheaties
Technically speaking it's not Google's Roboguice, it's a library built using
Google's Guice.

------
ghempton
I've used this on several android apps. It's a nice lib and keeps your code
clean.

